# One narrated



## shannenms

In eloquent Persian there are lots of sentences which begin with an idiomatic expression that means *Somebody narrated...* _, _in order to narrate or recount a tale.
I want an idiomatic expression in Latin to bear the same meaning.
Regards.


----------



## Fenoxielo

_Fatur_ is used quite frequently in Vergil, lit. "they say."


----------



## shannenms

Oh yes, I have completely forgotten it!!!
But sometime in Persian it is more complex, i.e. Somebody told that the other one told that..., It may be two or three narrators succesively.
What do you suggest?
Regards.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

If you have specific someone in mind, for example Cleopatra, then _Cleopatra dixit_ may be an option.


----------



## Anne345

narratur, narrant, _it is said, they say_
tradunt, _it is said, is recorded, they say, etc _


----------



## Cagey

> But sometime in Persian it is more complex, i.e. Somebody told that the other one told that..., It may be two or three narrators succesively.



The following conventional phrase carries the idea that a story has been passed on: 
_ ut _(or _sicut_)_ a maioribus traditur_.​


----------



## shannenms

Flaminius said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you have specific someone in mind, for example Cleopatra, then _Cleopatra dixit_ may be an option.


 
Hi,
The problem happens when the writer has no one in his mind.
Thank you though.



> The following conventional phrase carries the idea that a story has been passed on:
> _ut _(or _sicut_)_ a maioribus traditur_​


 
I don't think it is a good option.
Thanks.


----------

